# McDyess not playing next year !?!



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

-Rumbings out of NY are that McDyess will miss part or all of this upcoming season. He apparently is making no progress and all reports have been quiet but negative. 

-How could this guy have passed a physical?!? If McDyess doesn't play this year not only will Layden's head role but the training staff as well. 

-I wonder if this news on McDyess will change the Knicks' focus going into the draft. They might try to move up to the top 5 to get a guy who can make an impact now.

-I was just saying earlier that the Knicks COULD have a chance to get out of the east with a healthy McDyess, Thomas, Sweetney, Spree, Houston and Ward but with McDyess' situation they may have to do something drastic to save some jobs.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I feel bad for the guy. He has so much talent, looks like these injurys could be crippling his career. I really think that when healthy he would be an all-star for the Knicks.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

it blows my mind how he passed the knicks physical but i wouldnt expect anything less from the bufoon scott layden and the owner jim dolan.. at least layden will get fired if mcdyes never plays again...


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i thought mcdyess got injured during a pre season game last year when he played like 45 minutes in a pre season game. Or was he injured before that, i always knew he was good but never paid much attention to him when he was in denver so i wouldnt know.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

thanks for nene


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Poor Knicks....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:upset: I know I'm a Lakers fan, but this just pisses me off! I was watching the pre-season game earlier this season when he got hurt, and before he re-aggrevated it...he looked really good. I mean, the Knicks looked like they could make the playoffs.

I really hope he plays this season and stays healthy.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

-If McDyess cant play the Knicks are in a tough spot. 

-It's obvious that they would need to get young guys in and rebuild for the future but if they have a bad year a lot of front office people will be fired so they may have to go with aging vets just to make a desperate push at the 8 spot. 

-I still think that with Houston playing like he did last year, with a good draft and a healthy McDyess they have as good of a chance as any team of making it out of the east. If I hadn't seen them go to the finals a few years ago I wouldn't think so but the nucleus is more or less still intact.They've gotta just stay healthy.

-This may go down as one of the worst trades in New York Knicks history. Most agree that Layden's future with this organization is contingent on whether McDyess can play and play well this year and right now its looking bleak...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

When I first heard about the trade, I was expecting big things fron the Knicks. Hustons got a good outside game, McDyess could play downlow, and Spree can drive and do what he does. They could be quite a trio.

It was a shame that he went down in the preseason. I saw a few of the games, and he was looking good. He had a lot of potential a few years ago, would be a allstar almost every year. Hopefully he can return to that.


And what hurts even more of the knicks is they gave up Nene, who looks like he's going to turn into a good player.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

All injury-proned team

PG: Penny Hardaway
SG: Vince Carter
SF: Grant Hill
PF: Antonio McDyess
C: Alonzo Mourning


If these guys could overcome their injuries, it would be great for the NBA. The East would also become stronger.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The Knicks are like the Rangers. They will NEVER rebuild. They will continue to deal first and second rounds picks just to stay mediocre. They will continue to sign over-the-hill vets to big deals. The NY teams are so afraid of the word "rebuild" and the effect it will have on attendance that they'll never rebuild. The NJ teams, on the other hand, can do whatever the hell they want to.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> All injury-proned team
> 
> PG: Penny Hardaway
> ...


I would not consider a kidney disorder an injury..


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> 
> 
> I would not consider a kidney disorder an injury..


I realized that, just the injury/ailment team didn't have quite the same ring. And Ilgauskus finally had a healthy year, so I had to find some other center.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> 
> 
> I would not consider a kidney disorder an injury..


I guess he could call it the ALL DL team then.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> 
> 
> I would not consider a kidney disorder an injury..


Plus, Penny Hardaway plays in the Western Conference.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Marcus Camby should be on that list too, for the Western side.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> thanks for nene


We'll give u back McDyess, just give us back Nene!!!!! (u can keep Marcus Camby as a complimentary gift)


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Plus, Penny Hardaway plays in the Western Conference.


I don't get your point. No one said it was an all-eastern conference DL team.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

But I think the real point (besides, yeah, the Knicks made a poor trade, excellent observation Pinball, btw) is that nobody mentioned on this thread could be thought of as a safe-bet to play even 70 games next year. I'll throw in Ratliff as well, just because during a proposed Hawks/Lakers trade thread the number of people who prefaced their post with "If Ratliff can stay healthy". But that's just it, none of them have, and given their history and ages, it's not likely any of them will. Vince Carter being the youngest and (relatively) healthiest of the group is the most likely to succeed. 

Mourning suffers a terrible disease, but in the four years prior to his diagnosis his GP totals: 66 58 46 79. 

Ilgauskas may have played in 81 last year, the four before that: 5 0 24 62. 

McDyess has only 2 years out of the last 5 where he has more than 50 GP. 

Etc., etc. etc.

Bottom line-while freak injuries happen to generally healthy players, and a guy who seems to be on the DL a lot was merely going through some bad luck, mostly a guy will do in the future what he's done in the past. And if you're expecting someone ~30 or older to suddenly become durable, well, that's not even hoping, it's wishing.


----------

